# Built a Stand for New 65 Gallon



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I started out with a Betta fish in a bowl... Then I got a 5 Gallon Tank for him, added a few more fish and decided to just get a 45 Gallon Bowfront and start a real aquarium (Planted Community).

Well, a month after that, I decided I wanted to upgrade and I just got a new 65 Gallon Tank. I will be transferring all my plants and fish from the 45 Gallon to the 65 in a couple days.

I didn't really like to look of the stands they had at the fish stores so I decided to build one in my little shop.

I have driftwood in the tank and it is planted so I wanted to keep the natural look and feel with the stand. I chose to construct it out of cedar. I finished the wood with Teak Oil to maintain the natural beauty and tones of the wood. It also really brought out the grains. I used galvanized steel plates I polished with a dremel and rounded stainless screws for a riveted look.

I picked out a 3d background that will hopefully look nice when it's all done.

I'm really excited to re-scape with the new tank and add some more fish to the community! I'll post more pictures when the aquarium is up and running.

I also get to decide what I'm going to do with the 46 Gallon now. Maybe cichlids...

Here's the stand and tank. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice....you realize this is only the beginning of MTS


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> nice....you realize this is only the beginning of MTS


lol i agree  very nice set up ive got the same size tank for my salty


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

looks great.


----------

